# the LC580 lace carriage



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi, I don't know what is up with my knitting machine, knit lace!, as I have a silver reed electronic sk840 and bought the ribber srp60n as well the program I am using is designaknit 8 pro, but the trouble with this is the lace carriage will knit the lace but it is not smooth there is only 2 lace patterns I can knit they are silver reed lace-02.stp \ lace-14.stp . it is doing my head in now I have looked at all the yarns that I have which is bramwell 4ply / nm 2/10 knits as 4ply / 3ply baby soft/ 2ply forsell / even tried yeoman cashmilon 4ply and yeoman sable crepe. the box my lace carriage came in 
does say on it LC580 but the writing on carriage
Electronic Silver Reed
Lace Carriage 4.5
I have cleaned it, oiled it, and run other patterns like tuck lace and some more lace patterns but still the same they look awfull only the patterns that will knit are fine the ones that won't knit are lace-01,03,04.08.
these are all silver reed patterns in DAK8 don't know what else to look at :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I do not have any experience with Silver Reed or Dak but I am wondering if the patterns which do not work are 'fashion lace' and need to be knitted slightly differently than 'normal lace'.
I wondered if this video would help:


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, did you buy it privately or from a reputable Dealer, or E-Bay? If you could post a photo of it someone on this site will know whether you have been sold the wrong Lace Carriage. If bought on e-bay you are probably able to receive your money back. From Susan, U.K.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi I have got the same machines as yourself I have bought the course from metropolitan it tells you to go to thumbnails in silver reed 1-01 1-14 they worked fine for me 15 to number 20 is fashion lace if this is any help to you


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you have the lace module for DAK 8 or are you trying to knit the patterns without it? I do not have the lace module and I can knit some lace patterns, but not all. If the carriage will knit some of the patterns, then it is transferring stitches OK, so I would not suspect the carriage to be the problem.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have not got the module I have got the correspondence course I am fairly new to machine knitting but I have managed to knit some lace cardigans I havd got the manual for 840 580 is what I have got for the lace carriage it says set carriage to l never bting needles to hold position if there is anything else I can look up for u feel free to mess me


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

I think that you misunderstood me. The DAK 8 program, even the Pro version, does not allow you to design and knit lace patterns unless you purchase the optional lace module. I think that this may be why you are not able to knit the lace patterns. The 580 lace carriage is the right one to have, and if it knits some lace, then it seems to be working OK. If you had another patterning input, such as the EC-1, you could use the mylar sheets for lace and then you would know for sure if the carriage is working properly.


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi, thank you for your reply I do have the lace tool, I bought my lace carriage,new, dak8 pro, & lace tool from metropolitan I have done the dak8 correspondence course with Carol she is a big help to me this knitting machine is not my first one I started knitting in 1967 using a knitting machine was a knit master it had no wool feeder then I got another knit master with wool feeder I had four children and no 5 on the way after a while I bought a brother 830 and ribber later and also had a very heavy double bed machine passap did quite a lot of knitting I tough my self but I sold the double bed one and kept the brother 830 for a while didn't do any knitting for a while get into building pc's and gave away my brother 830.
I think I bought my silver reed electronic 840 with ribber new, 2012 and I have knitted quite a few things by measurements and drawing a garment and using the green ruler for stitch's and rows before I got dak8 I had a ec1 box till it packed up on me and I am getting there with this machine and designed 3 lace patterns ready to knit her is a file there will be 2- i my lace 2 - ready to knit


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

What do you mean by "they look awful"? Are stitches dropping? Is the carriage moving smoothly or jamming? Can you post a picture of what the fabric looks like? It does seem very strange that it will knit some patterns but not all.


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi,I phoned metropolitan-carol-before I went out and she has told me
that the lace patterns in silver reed some of them are wrong I have designed
3 lace patterns and I will knit them later, carol has sent a lace carriage to Mathew at soft-bit he is the guy who designed designaknit program and she is waiting to hear from him, I told here what I have been doing and I hope they knit ok as this will be one for me I have completed the course for dak8
next I want to finish the lace garment and will do another course - A & B
racking double bed this knitting machine is brand new silver reed electronic
sk840 with ribber srp60n they are not cheap now I have had knitting machines in the passed so I am not new to knitting on them just working out the program dak8 never had a electronic before so it is good that I now my computer as I have built it using windows 8.1so I use a TV to get hdmi so I am going to get on thank you for your reply


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You may want to reverse some of the lace patterns for Silver Reed and they may work. It is my understanding that most the the lace in DAK for Silver Reed needs to be reversed. Try it, it may work.


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi thank you for your reply I was thinking of doing that design the lace and reverse it 2minds think a like will let you know if it works


----------



## rashie (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,was reading your statement about LC580. I bought my lace carriage and SK 840 knitting machine at the same time last year. I've tried so many times to use my lace carriage with the DAK8 software program to no avail. Also have the lace tool. I haven't been able to knit a row of lace at all. The needles jam underneath the carriage at the beginning of the row each time. It does do the stockinette though. I've tried using the various Silver Reed lace patterns. Searched on line to find help in solving this problem. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, how were you able to resolve? Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rashie (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,was reading your statement about LC580. I bought my lace carriage and SK 840 knitting machine at the same time last year. I've tried so many times to use my lace carriage with the DAK8 software program to no avail. Also have the lace tool. I haven't been able to knit a row of lace at all. The needles jam underneath the carriage at the beginning of the row each time. It does do the stockinette though. I've tried using the various Silver Reed lace patterns. Searched on line to find help in solving this problem. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, how were you able to resolve? Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

It is my understanding to do lace from DAK you must have the lace tool. You also may have to reverse the pattern for it to work. I have some notes regarding DAK and lace and will post them later, when I get home.


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi, I have just watched the video and I do go on quite a few when I get stuck thank you for the link 
some times I which I had a ec1 box as the patterns were
grate but mine box packed up on me and that is why I go designaknit 8 pro, done the course with metropolition school of knitting
thank you
Barlu


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

hi, I got in touch with carol and they are back to front 
I have put some lace patterns on a usb stick hope I can find them as my knitting machine was put to one side while I built a new pc, 
going to get back into my knitting 
thank you
barlu


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

I got in touch with a sewing and knitting shop in freeman street Grimsby, 
he sent for my knitting machine and ribber from 
viscount silver reed I got it brand new it was not cheap
lace carriage :I bought from metropolitan carol
brand new also DAK8 pro new
thank you
Barlu


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

fibreoptiks said:


> I think that you misunderstood me. The DAK 8 program, even the Pro version, does not allow you to design and knit lace patterns unless you purchase the optional lace module. I think that this may be why you are not able to knit the lace patterns. The 580 lace carriage is the right one to have, and if it knits some lace, then it seems to be working OK. If you had another patterning input, such as the EC-1, you could use the mylar sheets for lace and then you would know for sure if the carriage is working properly.


Kathy, something must have changed in DAK 8, I was able to knit lace without the Lace module in DAK7. I don't have a DAK to test or compare. I sold it. Over time, Soft Byte had removed features that were very useful, in the various upgrades. Perhaps, that was one of them or intentional to increase sales for the Lace module.

Mary Anne


----------



## barlu (Mar 5, 2014)

I have bought the lace tool I did it through carol and I have redone my pc
so I will put dak8 back in and set it up for lace and see how it goes but first I have to sort shadow pleated skirt out just waiting for steaming kit
and another pattern on pleated skirts 
thank you
barlu


----------

